# Music Shuffle Game



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 19, 2012)

Because I'm bored, and these are fun.

Put your music library on shuffle and answer each question with the name of each song that plays. Have fun!

1.) Describe your first date: In The Flesh? (WOAH THERE IPOD)
2.) Describe your personal religion: Stuck with Me
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Land of Snow and Sorrow (Oh my... wow)
4.) What you feel guilty about: Polyamorous (Hardly the case)
5.) What embarrasses you: Deliverance
6.) The title of your autobiography: Seabeast (I'm okay with this)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Finally Free (YES SO MUCH YES)
8.) Your greatest fear: Blackened (...)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Descent
10.) The last lie you told: Know Your Enemy
11.) Your dream job: Megalodon (Best job EVER)
12.) Describe your childhood: D'Yer Mak'er
13.) Your personal motto: We Are the Champions (Yes. Yes we are.)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: This Killer (That would certainly be interesting)
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Re-Connect (Probably)
16.) The thing you desire most: The Hollow (MORE INNUENDO)
17.) One thing you really hate: The Devil's Orchard (Bleh Satan oranges)
18.) Describe your political views: Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (Haha)
19.) How you feel about your friends: The Wild Healer
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: The Last You'll Know (Interesting)


----------



## Adriane (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.) Describe your first date: While My Guitar Gently Weeps
2.) Describe your personal religion: Voyager
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Home, Sweet Home
4.) What you feel guilty about: Be Cool
5.) What embarrasses you: Esto Gaza
6.) The title of your autobiography: Undecided
7.) How you feel about the holidays: I'm Alive
8.) Your greatest fear: Etude "Black Keys", Op. 10, No. 5
9.) Your biggest weakness: KURAYAMINOKUMO
10.) The last lie you told: Dumplins
11.) Your dream job: The Thing That Should Not Be
12.) Describe your childhood: Twilight Princess Symphonic Movement
13.) Your personal motto: Comparison of Wisdom
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Everything Fades to Gray
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: For a Nameless Tombstone
16.) The thing you desire most: Dear Friends
17.) One thing you really hate: Egg Engines 4
18.) Describe your political views: Groovulation
19.) How you feel about your friends: Prism Plains
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Mercury, the Winged Messenger

Sure.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.)Describe your first date: Horseshoes And Handgrenades (This fits if lyrics are taken into account.)
2.) Describe your personal religion: The Calendar
3.) What you think of your current hometown: It's Hard To Say "I Do", When I Don't (ehh..).
4.) What you feel guilty about: Viva La Gloria!
5.) What embarrasses you: Snitches And Talkers Get Stiches And Walkers
6.) The title of your autobiography: Real World (This is actually a really good title)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Planetary (GO!)
8.) Your greatest fear: Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off (...)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Real World (Different song then above. Also fitting)
10.) The last lie you told: The Remedy (I Won't Worry)
11.) Your dream job: Violet Hill
12.) Describe your childhood: The Last Song
13.) Your personal motto: Don't Let It Break Your Heart (that's pretty true.)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: This Ain't A Scene, It's An Arms Race
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Landing In London (:o)
16.) The thing you desire most: Out On The Town
17.) One thing you really hate: Murder City
18.) Describe your political views: Back 2 Good
19.) How you feel about your friends: Oxford Comma
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: The Scientist (.... so much yes.)


----------



## Zexion (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.) Describe your first date: _Marry Me (Train)_
2.) Describe your personal religion: _Next Go Round (Nickleback)_
3.) What you think of your current hometown: _Iridescent (Linkin Park)_
4.) What you feel guilty about: _Call Me When You’re Sober (Evanescence)_
5.) What embarrasses you: _Love is Hell (Theory of a Deadman)_
6.) The title of your autobiography: _Bitch Came Back (Theory of a Deadman)_
7.) How you feel about the holidays: _Passenger (OneRepublic)_
8.) Your greatest fear: _Let It Die (Three Days Grace)_
9.) Your biggest weakness: _What I Meant to Say (Daughtry)_
10.) The last lie you told: _You Already Know (Train)_
11.) Your dream job: _Adrenaline (Shinedown)_
12.) Describe your childhood: _It Is What It Is (Lifehouse)_
13.) Your personal motto: _Can’t Forget You (My Darkest Days)_
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: _Awake and Alive (Skillet)_
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: _Effigy (Seether)_
16.) The thing you desire most: _Feelin’ Way too Damn Good (Nickleback)_
17.) One thing you really hate: _Halfway Gone (Lifehouse)_
18.) Describe your political views: _Meant to Live (Switchfoot)_
19.) How you feel about your friends: _I Stand Alone (Godsmack)_
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: _Again (Flyleaf)

_Shows how bland and not-so-broad my music library is.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

Cool.

1.) Describe your first date: V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N (rather expensive if you ask me...)
2.) Describe your personal religion: Finale/Reprise 
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Star 69 (what?)
4.) What you feel guilty about: Missionary Man 
5.) What embarrasses you: Problem Solving Skillz (Ironic answers much?)
6.) The title of your autobiography: Breakfast in America (I like this.  Makes me sound like a president or something.)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Super Secret City of Soundsville (In a way...)
8.) Your greatest fear: Caravan (ANYTHING BUT NOMADIC STRANGERS!)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Escape from Askaban (...)
10.) The last lie you told: Blow up the Outside World (Well, the world is supposed to end in 2 days)
11.) Your dream job: To The Rescue (Well, I help people)
12.) Describe your childhood: Black in Black (indeed)
13.) Your personal motto: Good Old Fashioned Lover boy (I Love you like a gentleman :)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Bennie and the Jets
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Miracle (I'm Jesus???)
16.) The thing you desire most: The Werewolf Scene (well, being a werewolf would be cool if I could control it)
17.) One thing you really hate: Near Wild Heaven (not wild enough for me)
18.) Describe your political views: Losing it (This one is rather true)
19.) How you feel about your friends: Oh Darling (uh...)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Drive (maybe...)

Wow, plenty of R.E.M. in there, and 2 songs from The Nightmare Before Christmas and Supertramp.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.) Describe your first date: Hallowed Be Thy Name
2.) Describe your personal religion: Don't You (Forget About Me)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Starfire
4.) What you feel guilty about: Highway Star 
5.) What embarrasses you: Master of Puppets
6.) The title of your autobiography: Rock the Casbah
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Get Clean
8.) Your greatest fear: Dead Skin Mask
9.) Your biggest weakness: Shady
10.) The last lie you told: Born on the Bayou
11.) Your dream job: Comfortably Numb
12.) Describe your childhood: Birth Ritual
13.) Your personal motto: Body Breakdown
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Avarice
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Valkyries
16.) The thing you desire most: The Riddler
17.) One thing you really hate: Chariot
18.) Describe your political views: White Wedding
19.) How you feel about your friends: Live Fast Die Young
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Fuwa Fuwa Time


----------



## Hippy (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.) Describe your first date: Lips of an Angel
2.) Describe your personal religion: Existance
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Tourniquet
4.) What you feel guilty about: Cold (But I'm Still Here)
5.) What embarrasses you: Sober
6.) The title of your autobiography: Odd One
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Breath
8.) Your greatest fear: Sanctuary
9.) Your biggest weakness: In the End
10.) The last lie you told: Dark That Follows
11.) Your dream job: Virtual Environment
12.) Describe your childhood: Through Glass
13.) Your personal motto: Fata Morgana
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: True Faith
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Lose it
16.) The thing you desire most: Give Me A Sign
17.) One thing you really hate: Re-Education (Through Labor)
18.) Describe your political views: I Hate Everything About You
19.) How you feel about your friends: Bad Company _*(Ha ha.)*_
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Hopeless


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

I don't have an IPod, so I put something in Winamp...

1.) Describe your first date: Folsom Prison Blues (Should I be afraid?)
2.) Describe your personal religion: The Butcher (Creepy...)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Fuel to the Flame (I don't hate this place that much...)
4.) What you feel guilty about: Hey Porter (I don't know...)
5.) What embarrasses you: Lady Midnight (Don't know either.)
6.) The title of your autobiography: I'm Your Man (But I'm not a man...)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Hey Porter (Winamp hopes for a really fancy train...)
8.) Your greatest fear: Coming Back To You (Like I don't want to disappoint my old friends?)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Tonight Will Be Fine (Bad planning?)
10.) The last lie you told: The Letter Edged In Black (I'm not that evil...)
11.) Your dream job: Hallelujah (An angel?)
12.) Describe your childhood: Too Lonely Too Long (Well, I didn't have many friends...)
13.) Your personal motto: Cold Cold Heart (Mental resistance is good.)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Long Black Veil (Why am I imagining it as a seafood restaurant?)
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Walk the Line (Nothing special...)
16.) The thing you desire most: I Walk The Line (Same song...) (How is that stronger than all that weird stuff I imagine?)
17.) One thing you really hate: Daddy Sang Bass (I don't hate his voice...)
18.) Describe your political views: Story Of Isaac (I'm not that optimistic. Politicians probably aren't testing us, they just want power.)
19.) How you feel about your friends: Don't Take Your Guns To Town (Preventing... violence? u_u)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Be For Real (Does it mean I use my imagination too much?)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: iPod Shuffle Game*

1.) Describe your first date: Yellowbrick Milestone (I must be getting awfully flustered.)
2.) Describe your personal religion: Ward Room No.305 (I sure hope not...)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Two Breaths Walking (O...kay then...)
4.) What you feel guilty about: No Logic
5.) What embarrasses you: Sitting Still
6.) The title of your autobiography: Toy Patriot (That kinda makes sense.)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Don't Kill the Love Song (Also kinda makes sense.)
8.) Your greatest fear: Soul Meets Body
9.) Your biggest weakness: Somewhere a Clock is Ticking (Right on the money, actually.)
10.) The last lie you told: Momentary (Setusna) Plus (Sorry, I was lying about helping you, I guess.)
11.) Your dream job: Panda Hero (Woo baseball?)
12.) Describe your childhood: Missed the Boat (Actually, yeah.)
13.) Your personal motto: Out of Step (As the right side melted, I found myself shifting to the left/I start getting angry, and an unknown bystander says/"Just for now; go out of step/Who doesn't know the way over there?")
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: No Sunlight
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: February (Kisaragi) Attention (I'll be an idol?!)
16.) The thing you desire most: Runaway Boy and Lost Girl (I want to forget my "boy"friend's "death"?)
17.) One thing you really hate: Bouquet and Burial at Sea
18.) Describe your political views: Idiocy (Godwin's Law, apparently.)
19.) How you feel about your friends: Qualia (Yeah, I can see that. Thanks for giving me a color, guys.)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Invitation


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 24, 2012)

1.) Describe your first date: Somebody to Love (Stands to Reason)
2.) Describe your personal religion: Animal (Okay then)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: American Idiot (Oh Fayetteville...)
4.) What you feel guilty about: You're My Best Friend (Yeah, I'm ashamed of you)
5.) What embarrasses you: Good Old-Fashioned Lover Boy (He's so up-front)
6.) The title of your autobiography: Too Close (Aha.  Sadly, it's accurate)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Sweet Emotion (Hm.  Makes sense)
8.) Your greatest fear: Forget You (Hence my Twitter Bio: "Remember my name")
9.) Your biggest weakness: Under Pressure (Isn't everyone's?)
10.) The last lie you told: Now I'm Here (You were always there for me.  I, on the other hand...)
11.) Your dream job:Radio Ga Ga (PLEASE NO)
12.) Describe your childhood: Don't Stop Me Now (Ha, that's actually fairly accurate as well)
13.) Your personal motto: Walk This Way (nothing to say about this one)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Hammer to Fall (Sounds painful)
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Living On My Own (You know what, iPod?
16.) The thing you desire most: The Miracle (Obviously)
17.) One thing you really hate: Thank God It's Christmas (Oh dear.  And on Christmas eve, too)
18.) Describe your political views: These Are The Days of Our Lives (Yeah, that one makes not a lot of sense)
19.) How you feel about your friends: No One But You (Aw, how sweet.  Aw, how false)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Heck yeah, pal)


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 27, 2012)

1.) Describe your first date: Eyes Wide Open (Well... I'd hope so...)
2.) Describe your personal religion: 'Cause You Can (Makes sense if you think about it)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Fixing A Hole (It is a hole, but I'm in no way trying to fix it)
4.) What you feel guilty about: Caves (?)
5.) What embarrasses you: Cemetery (?)
6.) The title of your autobiography: Dance Hall Drug (Mmm... okay, I could see this one)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: All Downhill From Here (After the past few holidays spent with family, I'd have to agree XD)
8.) Your greatest fear: Dog Days Are Over (Close, but no cigar... my greatest fear is the alpacalypse)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Oh! Boy (Mmmmhmmmmm)
10.) The last lie you told: Must've Done Something Right (Ironic in more ways than one)
11.) Your dream job: In The Throws Of A Moral Quandry (NOAP)
12.) Describe your childhood: When You Were Young (el oh el)
13.) Your personal motto: Black Sheep (:3)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: My Hero (?)
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Such Great Heights (That's reassuring)
16.) The thing you desire most: Black & Gold (Colors, yup)
17.) One thing you really hate: Rated U For Ugly (I do hate being called ugly... I guess?)
18.) Describe your political views: Stickshifts and Safetybelts (CAKE)
19.) How you feel about your friends: I Want You (Actually my social life could be accurately described by a Bob Dylan song, and that's depressing)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Long Lost Friends (I'm all alone, there's no one here beside me.... :'c)


----------



## Hippy (Dec 29, 2012)

1.) Describe your first date: Hopeless
_That's a little depressing..._
2.) Describe your personal religion: Cold
_Not sure if this is true or not_
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Heart Shaped Box
_Uhhh... Not quite._
4.) What you feel guilty about: Lithium
_I LOVE this song, but it doesn't make much sense in this context._
5.) What embarrasses you: Call Me When You're Sober
_See above notation. Also, TWO EVANESCENCE SONGS IN A ROW YESSS!!!_
6.) The title of your autobiography: Blurry
_Hmmm...._
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Cold (But I'm Still Here)
_I got this song last time I did this... Which is weird because I have 164 songs.... But anyways, it makes sense, the holidays are in the winter!_
8.) Your greatest fear: Crawling
_Uhhhh.... Not sure what to say to that_
9.) Your biggest weakness: Bleeding Mascara
_Uhh I do by waterproof mascara, if that means anything. Also, I LOVE this song._
10.) The last lie you told: A Hamlet for a Slothful Vassal
_That one doesn't make much sense._
11.) Your dream job: We Stitch These Wounds
_So... A surgeon? If so, then yes, this is true._
12.) Describe your childhood: Evil Angel
_OH MY GOD YES (I was such a deceiving child)_
13.) Your personal motto: I Write Sins Not Tragedies
_I would much rather write a tragedy..._
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Nemo
_What a cool restaurant..._
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: My Last Breath
_Oh dear!_
16.) The thing you desire most: Erase My Scars
_I guess...?_
17.) One thing you really hate: Outside
_I'm not really an outdoors-y person. So yeah._
18.) Describe your political views: Storm
_Not sure what to say to that!_
19.) How you feel about your friends: Down With the Sickness
_I like my friends!_
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Nevada's Grace
_I LOVE THIS SONG and I'm from Nevada too, so I guess it's pretty good._


----------



## Ever (Dec 30, 2012)

1.) Describe your first date: We Are Young
2.) Describe your personal religion: Bubibu (...)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: I Wish
4.) What you feel guilty about: Nothing's Over
5.) What embarrasses you: Before Yesterday
6.) The title of your autobiography: Alone (Wow that's depressing)
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Love Dust (If anyone want to explain this to me I'll give you cookies
8.) Your greatest fear: Kiss Kiss Kiss (._. Not even close...)
9.) Your biggest weakness: Your Song
10.) The last lie you told: Sad Beautiful Tragic
11.) Your dream job: I Am The Best
12.) Describe your childhood: Life
13.) Your personal motto: Nice To Meet You
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: This Is War (Cooking show...?)
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Stop and Stare 
16.) The thing you desire most: I Wonder If You Hurt Like Me
17.) One thing you really hate: A Bitter Day
18.) Describe your political views: For Good (Alright then)
19.) How you feel about your friends: Blue
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Flashback (Seems legit)


----------



## Hippy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hehe I like this! This is my third time doing this! And I'm adding bands this time.

1.) Describe your first date: Mad World by Gary Jules 
_That doesn't make too much sense._
2.) Describe your personal religion: Heavens A Lie by Lacuna Coil
_OH MY GOSH YES YES YES_
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Lights Out by Breaking Benjamin
_Jeez... Nothing is making sense today!_
4.) What you feel guilty about: Crawling by Linkin Park
_I got this one last time! And how can you feel guilty for crawling...?_
5.) What embarrasses you: Missing by Flyleaf
_Uhhh... Being missing isn't especially embarrassing._
6.) The title of your autobiography: Forever Will be Gone by Mortal Love
_That's kind of saddening._
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Cold (But I'm Still Here) by Breaking Benjamin
_EVERY TIME I have done this, I got this song! Last time I did this, I got this song too! That's sooo weird! This makes sense, as the holidays are in the cold winter,_
8.) Your greatest fear: Don't Ever Leave by Smile Empty Soul
_Yhis makes too much sense..._
9.) Your biggest weakness: Toxicity by System of a Down 
_My iPod is finally making sense! _
10.) The last lie you told: I'm So Sick by Flyleaf
_Ermm... I haven't faked a sickness before, so this isn't true_
11.) Your dream job: Before I Forget by Slipknot
_This doesn't make any sense._
12.) Describe your childhood: Pain by Three Days Grace
_This is all too true._
13.) Your personal motto: Bye Bye Beautiful by Nightwish
_That's kinda sad.._
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Repeating Apologies by Of Mice and Men
_I don't know what to say..._
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Novacaine For the Soul by Eels
_Uhhh... _
16.) The thing you desire most: Send the Pain Below by Cheville
_Yes._
17.) One thing you really hate: Sober by Tool 
_Absolutly not._
18.) Describe your political views: The Unthinking Majority by Serj Tanken
_YES!_
19.) How you feel about your friends: I Hate Everything About You by Three Days Grace
_..._
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Hopeless by Breaking Benjamin
_That's very depressing._


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 13, 2013)

1.) Describe your first date: While My Guitar Gently Weeps
2.) Describe your personal religion: Another Brick In The Wall (Part II)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: She Blinded Me With Science
4.) What you feel guilty about: England's Marukaite Chikyuu (wat.)
5.) What embarrasses you: Elanor Rigby (wat again. )
6.) The title of your autobiography: Copper Head Road 
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Toxicity ( um what no ono )
8.) Your greatest fear: James Bond Theme 
9.) Your biggest weakness: Funk Soul Brother
10.) The last lie you told: Bad @pple!! 
11.) Your dream job: Misty Mountains (does this mean i get to go adventuring in middle earth)
12.) Describe your childhood: Interstate Love Song (actually kind of accurate )
13.) Your personal motto: Pub and Go! (um i'm underage though)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Sabatoge
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: 3 Little Pigs (innuendos everywhere)
16.) The thing you desire most: La Bamba
17.) One thing you really hate: I Believe In A Thing Called Love (but i love that song)
18.) Describe your political views: Bull in the Heather
19.) How you feel about your friends: Fly Away
20.) The title of a movie based on your life:  Chop Suey!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 14, 2013)

Because I don't have sufficent enough musics to make this entertaining, I did this using my YouTube favorites playlist on shuffle. Here's what I got:

1.) Describe your first date: THE FUN CONTINUES (How can it continue if it's the first date? This is off to an illogical start already)

2.) Describe your personal religion: PonyPokey watches Pretty Pretty Ponies and gets very confused (...Yeah, sounds about right)

3.) What you think of your current hometown: SNES Corruptions (Wut)

4.) What you feel guilty about: x10 Monoculus Mayhem

5.) What embarrasses you: Mmph the Way You Mmph

6.) The title of your autobiography: Jesse is bad at the glow (Too bad my name isn't Jesse, or this might actually make sense almost)

7.) How you feel about the holidays: Sacrificial (I guess it fits Christmas and Easter. And Thanksgiving too, considering all the turkeys that are sacrificed)

8.) Your greatest fear: Yogscast T-shirt Compitition Results (Holy lol)

9.) Your biggest weakness: Screw the Nether (Damn Ghasts)

10.) The last lie you told: It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad Virtual World

11.) Your dream job: ~Burp~ I think I'm developing a tolerance to fuzzies (Yes, I've always wanted to become a professional fuzzie eater)

12.) Describe your childhood: What a twist!!! (Knowing how the title relates to the  events in this video, I find this hilarious) 

13.) Your personal motto: TYPHOON (That sounds like a pretty good motto. If only because it's in all caps.)

14.) What you'd name a restaurant: RainBro-Down Show Down

15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Foundry Sentries

16.) The thing you desire most: Victory Slowed

17.) One thing you really hate: Ai no Uta (Translation: Song of Love...I feel like this and 16 were supposed to be swapped)

18.) Describe your political views: Dragon Roost Island

19.) How you feel about your friends: Gobblebuggadillo (...Sounds about right)

20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Broken Dreams (WELL THAT'S REALLY DEPRESSING)


----------



## Hippy (Feb 15, 2013)

1.) Describe your first date: Addicted by Saving Abel
Quite the opposite if anything.

2.) Describe your personal religion: Welcome Home by Coheed and Cambria
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Parallels by As I Lay Dying
4.) What you feel guilty about: Re-Education (Through Labor) by Rise Against
5.) What embarrasses you: Phase by Breaking Benjamin
6.) The title of your autobiography: So Cold by Breaking Benjamin
Umm... That isn't good.

7.) How you feel about the holidays: Decode by Paramour
8.) Your greatest fear: Bye-Bye Beautiful by Nightwish
Yes. It makes sense.

9.) Your biggest weakness: Bad Company by Five Finger Death Punch
See above annotation :)

10.) The last lie you told: My Immortal (Acoustic Version) by Evanescence
11.) Your dream job: Face Down by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH I PUT IT IN MY SIGNATURE!!! But I don't want it to be my job!

12.) Describe your childhood: Heaven's a Lie by Lacuna Coil 
13.) Your personal motto: Fata Morgana by Imperia
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Carnival of Rust by Poets of the Fall
I would totally go to that restraunt!

15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Enjoy the Silence
? That is a little bit sad.

16.) The thing you desire most: Don't Ever Leave by Smile Empty Soul
See annotation 8! :)

17.) One thing you really hate: Walk Away by Five Finger Death Punch
18.) Describe your political views: Arials by System of the Down
19.) How you feel about your friends: Believe by Breaking Benjamin
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Erase My Scars by Breaking Benjamin

I didn't know that I had so much Breaking Benjamin!!


----------



## Mewmic (Feb 16, 2013)

I have mostly video game music on my iPod... This'll be fun.
1.) Describe your first date: Computer Virus - Kirby Super Star 
2.) Describe your personal religion: Jeh Jeh Rocket - Sonic Rush
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Skugg in the Wilderness by Furries in a Blender
4.) What you feel guilty about: BUB VS BOB by The Quick Brown Fox
5.) What embarrasses you: Vs. Francis - Super Paper Mario
Well, I am a bit of a geek...
6.) The title of your autobiography: Maplecrest - Skullgirls
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Egg Carrier - Sonic Adventure
8.) Your greatest fear: JUST HESITATION by The Quick Brown Fox
9.) Your biggest weakness: Miror B's Theme - Pokemon XD
...I'm bad at dancing...
10.) The last lie you told: SHOOTERHOUSE Suite by Renard
WELL THEN.
11.) Your dream job: Vs. Cyrus - Pokemon D/P/Pt
12.) Describe your childhood: You Can't Do This Underwater (2K12 EQ) by Renard
13.) Your personal motto: Count Bleck Battle - Super Paper Mario
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: City - Kirby Air Ride
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Onett - EarthBound
16.) The thing you desire most: Be Cool, Be Wild, and Be Groovy - Sonic Adventure
17.) One thing you really hate: Pokey, Armed and Dangerous - EarthBound
18.) Describe your political views: Oh, Buta-Mask - Mother 3i 
19.) How you feel about your friends: Final Atrium - Skullgirls
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Lab 8 - Skullgirls


----------



## donotlookatdiagram (Mar 19, 2013)

1.) Describe your first date: Transient Future- Luka
2.) Describe your personal religion: There is No God- Miku (LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL)
3.) What you think of your current hometown: Festival Of Asylum- Miku
4.) What you feel guilty about: Arrival at the Docks- Inon Zur/ Icewind Dale II
5.) What embarrasses you: Unbound- Jeremy Soule/ Skyrim
6.) The title of your autobiography: Hologram- Miku
7.) How you feel about the holidays: Forbidden Happiness- Luka (*sadface*)
8.) Your greatest fear: The Town of Lonelywood- Jeremy Soule/ Icewind Dale Heart of Winter
9.) Your biggest weakness: Prisoner- Len
10.) The last lie you told: Umber Hulk Labyrinth- Jeremy Soule/ Icewind Dale
11.) Your dream job: Symphony No. 50, Op. 360 - Mount St. Helens: III. Volcano--Adagio-allegro-adagio- Alan Hovhaness (What no.)
12.) Describe your childhood: can't forget- Len (I've actually forgotten most of it)
13.) Your personal motto: Komorov's Fall- Brett Dean (But I'm not an astronaut.)
14.) What you'd name a restaurant: Evening Star- Motoi Sakuraba/ Infinite Undiscovery
15.) What you'll be doing in 10 years: Carmina Burana: Ave Formossissma- Carl Orff (Hail, Most Beautiful One? I WONT BE FOREVER ALONE? THE WORLD JUST IMPLODED.)
16.) The thing you desire most: Minor Pain- Miku (lol masochism)
17.) One thing you really hate: Black Excecutioner- Rin and Len (Um, Subtle racism?)
18.) Describe your political views: Magnificent Creations- Motoi Sakuraba/ Star Ocean IV (lol no)
19.) How you feel about your friends: Musica Celestis- Aaron Jay Kernis (Some of them are musicians...)
20.) The title of a movie based on your life: Perfectionist Complex- Luka (lol ocd)


----------

